
RadEventListener: A Tale of Client-Side Framework Performance - donbrae
https://css-tricks.com/radeventlistener-a-tale-of-client-side-framework-performance
======
CoffeeDregs
> React and ReactDOM total about 120 KiB of minified JavaScript, > which
> definitely contributes to slow startup time.

I don't doubt this but I'd like more info on the root cause. Is it loading
120KB of JS (which I doubt) or interpreting/compiling 1MB of decompressed Js
(which I suspect is the cause)?

